# Dish Hopper w/Sling



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

So, as some of you know, my trusty 'ole ViP722 bit the dust a few weeks ago with a bunch of recordings I had not had the chance to watch yet. Looked around at a lot of different options and settled on a Dishnetwork Hopper with Sling and a Joey.

Gotta say I'm pretty happy with the unit in general. The Joey could use a little work. Have not decided if the picture is the same, looks slightly worse, the Joey definitely does not have the same picture quality. Kinda disappointing as the main reason I went this route was to get HD in the bedroom.

Best part for me is the integration of a Netflix app on the Hopper, too bad it does not work with the Joey. Again the Joey is a bit of a disappointment and could use a little work.

The Sling feature is great, I love being able to watch TV on my computer and perhaps even watch something like the Superbowl at work on my phone. :unbelievable:

Anyone have any tips or tricks they can share?


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Word is they are suppose to be extending the Netflix app to the Joey in the future.
As for your joey picture quality, are you referring to watching live tv or recordings?
If recordings, the joey works on a wifi signal to your Hopper to get the recording. If you hardwire (ethernet) the joey on your home network it should improve your video quality when watching recordings. I don't have any problems with video quality on the joey. If your referring to live tv then maybe there is a problem with your cable wire running to that room (connection at the dish end or outlet).


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I have heard the Netflix app is coming to the Joey, hope it is soon.

As for my picture quality, it is the same with live TV as it is with recordings. Kinda hard to compare apple to apples as my main tv is a Sony, bedroom tv is a Panasonic. Previous bedroom HD was Comcast, main TV has always been Dish Network. I have always thought the Panasonic had a slightly better picture.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Just noticed the other day that PS3 and PS4 can now be used as a virtual joey. You download the Dish app. and you can watch live tv and recorded tv, on demand etc. Not sure if there is a $7 a month joey fee associated or not.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

That's very interesting! In looking into that.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Apparently it also does this:
It can connect any LG smart television in your house to your Hopper, so you can watch all of your favorite sports, dramas or documentaries, even without a receiver in the room. 

And yes the $7 dollar fee a month for joey.
*Wireless Joey requires Hopper system. Monthly fees apply: Hopper, $12; Joey, $7; Super Joey, $10


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I believe the PS3/PS4's are considered "virtual Joey's" and will cost $7 a month.


----------



## rchurch1985 (Jun 10, 2015)

nova said:


> I believe the PS3/PS4's are considered "virtual Joey's" and will cost $7 a month.


 does anyone have any experience using the PS3 as a Joey receiver?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I have not tried it with my PS3, I have heard it's a bit, well, buggy and in need of refinement.


----------

